# Can you identify...?



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

a) what makes you happy? 
b) what makes you sad? 
c) what freaks you out 
d) angry? 
e) afraid? 
f) anxious? 

And...what is the effect of the music in your mood...what kind of music?

Of course this is not serious...nor a game...Just an exchange among friends...
Participate if you want

a) Music generally makes me happy (music I like I mean) the music at my gym freaks me out

b) seing people asking for charity at the subway, it breaks my heart (I can't help it but I always give them some money)

c) I have already answered to this one

d) mediocrity, people speaking without real knowledge or just judging you

e) big spiders. Entering home and seing that I was robbed and maybe the thief is still there hiding

f) anxious. When I don't have more cigarettes


Your turn if you please...just for fun


:tiphat:

Martin


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

a) what makes you happy? My wife and my children.
b) what makes you sad? Disadvantaged children.
c) what freaks you out? Politicians.
d) angry? Stupidity.
e) afraid? Epidemics.
f) anxious?The economy.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

a) what makes you happy? 
Waking up every morning and not finding me listed in the obits.

b) what makes you sad? 
Having family spread out too far across the nation.

c) what freaks you out 
Seeing how far my pension _doesn't_ go these days.

d) angry? 
Rising gasoline and health care prices.

e) afraid? 
The fear of being struck by lightening which accompany our summer storms during 'monsoon' season here.

f) anxious?
The hours & minutes before a major concert or program that I am playing for.

- And...what is the effect of the music in your mood...what kind of music?
Playing music is my 'comforter' (except for the thunderstorms) ... when upset, I will go to the church, where I'm employed as the organist, and play for several hours. If I can't go there, I'll sit at my piano at home. And of course the kind of music is always Classical.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

*Happy*: Spending time with my loved one! 
*Sad*: Being in pain all the bloody time. 
*Freaks me out*: The size of the universe, man!
*Angry*: Spending time with my family.
*Afraid*: Worrying if I'm doing something useful with my life.
*Anxious*: Any and all social interaction.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

a) Being around my friends and family, and, of course, music (that I like)!
b) Chopin (in a good way), arguments (in a bad way).
c) Schoenberg...
d) Misrepresentation (of the Bible, other people, etc.) 
e) Heights, needles, etc.
f) Piano competitions, public speaking, crowds, etc.


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

a) what makes you happy? The three "F"s: Fugues, Physics, and mating.
b) what makes you sad? My obssessive-compulsive disorder.
c) what freaks you out? I find the task of completing Contrapunctus XIV to be very intimidating. I'm still gonna do it though!
d) angry? The amount of injustice and ignorance in the world.
e) afraid? I'm always afraid that a shooting will occur in whatever place I am at the moment.
f) anxious? The same as b.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

a) Good food, satisfying one on one interaction, symphonies and concerto grossi, falling in love and infatuation ect., having good friends, prescription med, piano playing, paleontology, climbing mountains

b) Nothing like grief over a loss of life close to you, and when I'm bogged down by my own self esteem trivialities, and when I try my best and fail, self pity sadness as a means of healing from stress as well as then I'm emotionally forgiving myself and I become less critical and more nurturing

c) Violence, fear for my sanity, fear of being accused of something I didn't do or that I'll impulsively or accidently do something that ruins my life, the opinions of women whatever they may be and especially if they concern me, homework, the end of the world.

d) people who don't try their best/commit to the value of being honest and straightforward, manipulators, insisting on being vague when clarity is important, and ironically, automated answering systems when I could just talk to a representative.

e)similar to c)

f) homework, girls, my bad habits, my brain chemistry, my life to be


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

HerlockSholmes said:


> a) what makes you happy? The three "F"s: Fugues, Physics, and mating.


You do make me laugh. Imagine me, after having been awake for about 17 hours; "F? There's no F in mating! How can he... OOOOH!" :lol:


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

Operafocus said:


> You do make me laugh. Imagine me, after having been awake for about 17 hours; "F? There's no F in mating! How can he... OOOOH!" :lol:


By the way, it's actually a joke I stole from a Psychology textbook where it says:
"The four F's of human behavior: Feeding, Fighting, Fleeing, and Mating."


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> a) Being around my friends and family, and, of course, music (that I like)!
> b) Chopin (in a good way), arguments (in a bad way).
> c) Schoenberg...
> d) Misrepresentation (of the Bible, other people, etc.)
> ...


Poor Schönberg!

Martin


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Poor Schönberg!
> 
> Martin


Sorry, whenever I hear Schoenberg, it reminds me of my periodic bouts of depression.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> Sorry, whenever I hear Schoenberg, it reminds me of my periodic bouts of depression.


I certainly do not agree with you.

Martin


----------

